# K-cups



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Folgers and my "slurge".....*a Bunn coffee maker*.
I want coffee in 60 seconds or less.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

haha, Taffy...I hear you. In the morning it better be ready or get there pronto. After I have my "a.m. fix", I am much more patient, and dare I say pleasant.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

I hear ya! I have had keurig coffee, and it's good...but I don't get the k-cup thing and all the expensive coffees. I'm just as happy with my maxwell house and peculator as long as it's pipping hot and ready to go!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Get the refillable cups and put your own favorite coffee in it. NO WAY I would spend the money in prepackaged cups!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Everyone else moved ahead with that whole "progress" thing. I bought a french press...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Amen!!!!
I love my Bunn coffee maker! It doesn't need to be programmed, ON/OFF. Good coffee fast.
I buy Folgers or Yuban. I might splurge on some Dunkin Doughnuts coffee when the boys aren't around.. They don't like it and I don't want to share my spendy coffee...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I think the only time I've ever used K-cups was when I purchased the Keurig and it came with a few free samples. After that, I purchased the refillable K-cup and use that from now on.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I did the same as you Wildheart. Except, I got some Kahlua K-cups as a gift. I have to admit, those are yum. I guess I am to much of a penny pincher to actually go purchase any, although they do make a nice gift - a gift such as when you go over to a friends in place of wine or flowers.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I've always thought of the k cups as being pretty wasteful. Just get over it and wash the cup when you're done! The only time I've really seen the purpose in them was when I saw one of the machines at a doctors office. I guess in that context it's pretty cool to select your own coffee, but still. 

That said, I don't drink coffee so don't really have room to say anything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Guess I am not in my right mind.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Everyone else moved ahead with that whole "progress" thing. I bought a french press...


I love using a french press for my coffee!! I also use a regular old Mr. Coffee but splurge on Starbucks.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I hate waste that I have to pay for. I'm one of those that grind their own beans, but I use a standard drip with a new filter each time--who doesn't?--and then the whole thing goes into my burn barrel to end up in my garden beds.
I have gone from frugel to cheap but I'm not stupid. =b


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I purchased a French press. I never got around to using it. My daughter needed a glass container for something for an at school project. I gave her the nice cylindrical glass container that came with it and asked her to bring it back. I never saw it again. End of my French press effort.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Missy May said:


> I purchased a French press. I never got around to using it. My daughter needed a glass container for something for an at school project. I gave her the nice cylindrical glass container that came with it and asked her to bring it back. I never saw it again. End of my French press effort.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

:rofl:

I am guilty or lazy.... I but the K-kups many times :hide:

I do try to use the refill thingy when I have time, but who has time, note me very often :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Hello, my name is Sharpie, and I have an addiction. 

I buy k-cups. Well, rather V-cups for the one I have at home and k-cups for the Keurig I have at work. You can ask anyone who knows me IRL- there are two things that never fail to bring happiness and sunshine into my day. One is horses, the other is coffee. 

Part of the reason I do the cups is variety. I like buying lots of different kinds and mixing them up and having this one now, that one later. Sometimes I want a dark roast, sometimes something lighter, or maybe change it up and have tea instead. Tough to do that with pounds of ground beans before they go stale, but too easy with the cups. It is a luxury, one of the few I allow myself on a regular basis, but one I enjoy fully.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Agree Sharpie-K-cups FTW. LOVE them. I have the smell of burning coffee….and wasting coffee that sits there between when I get up and need coffee at 5:50 and when the DH gets up an hour later. We like fresh coffee, and K-cups is one thing we will splurge on. We have them at home, in Va, but also at the vacation house(also known as MY house), because we constantly have company and it is the best way to please everyone all the time.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh, K-cups, bring 'em on! In the summer we are on the boat from early morning until nine or ten at night. With the Keurig (only we have a Breville) everyone can have hot drinks, pronto, and sometimes we literally have only a few minutes to get the crew a hot drink before whatever we have to do next happens.
The junior crew can have hot cocoa and apple cider, our college kids always want green tea or Chai or dark Italian, and I can have good old Columbian. 

And, if we have a pile of divers emerging from the freezing water, we can chuck them in the hot tub (actually, a large Rubbermaid stock tank heated by the boat engine to 199 degrees) and toss them the steamy beverage of their choice, and it makes a world of difference. Plus, we don't have a hot pot of coffee falling over when the boat pitches, or worse yet, a glass caraf.

Oh, take my truck, take my computer, but leave me the K-cup coffee maker.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Ha ha , I thought the title was about bra sizes until I started reading!!
Are k-cups like nespresso pods? Because I LOVE my nespresso!!!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Bj's has a good deal on K cups. It's like $26 for a pack of 150 or something. I'm not a coffee drinker but everyone who drinks it likes it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I get k-cups from bed bath and beyond when I get the 40% off coupons in the mail, otherwise I use the reusable filter and make my own.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I have never heard of Bj's, but at $26 for 150, I would consider it. 

The only time I would consider k-cups otherwise is for Costa Rican coffee, which comes in "not so good", or "fantastic". The latter is my absolute favorite coffee and they tend to use the "right" beans for the K-cups, so it takes out the "trial and error" search between brands. Unfortunately, CR k-cups are hard to find in a brick and mortar around these parts.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

VickiRose said:


> Ha ha , I thought the title was about bra sizes until I started reading!!
> Are k-cups like nespresso pods? Because I LOVE my nespresso!!!


:lol:, bra size. 

I have never seen a nespresso, must be the aussie rendition of k-cups.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I actually had to google K-cup.

We have the brand tassimo which I believe has the same sort of thing. You pop the pod in the machine and cup goes underneath.. boom.

My dad wanted one for Christmas, and the pods for tea/coffee whatever you want cost a fortune, so we bought him some too.

I don't know if the K-Cup machines are the same, but the tassimo pods have a BAR code on them, so you can use tassimo only. You can't use a different version. We only found this out when there was flour on the barcode when my dad tried to make tea.

RIDICULOUS.

I prefer senseo machines!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Duffy-I miss my Senseo. Had to get rid of all 3 we had…..you cannot get them or the coffee here in the states anymore. Very sad. It was the only way for me to get the Dutch coffee I learned to love…...

And US has Nespresso too-more of an espresso maker than american coffee. More popular in Europe than here.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't drink enough coffee at home to warrant having an open bag of coffee sitting around for weeks or even months. I buy the k-cups. I also buy the tea, Apple cider, and hot chocolate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm a K-cup addict. 

My husband does not drink coffee and I only drink a couple cups a day and they are spread out. Even my little 6-cup coffee maker wasted a lot of coffee scortched or worse - the machine shut off before I got back to it and what was left was cold. So I dumped out a lot of coffee. Plus the smell was through the house which bothered my husband. 

Also since its just me drinking it - a single can of coffee lasts forever. Plus I love variety so if I had a couple different types of coffee they would usually be getting old before I got to finishing them. So in reality I have a lot less waste with the K-cups.

I almost always get mine on sale or with coupons. Its a very rare occasion that I buy any for full price and that is usually a "special" variety that I want to try or ordering my Hawaiian in bulk online because no one seems to carry it around here except in the little 3 pod sets.

So yes - I usually spend $.30-$.50 per cup depending on what sale I got them with, but that is nothing compared to the people that spend $1.00 or many times way more for their cup at the local coffee shop.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

VickiRose said:


> Ha ha , I thought the title was about bra sizes until I started reading!!
> Are k-cups like nespresso pods? Because I LOVE my nespresso!!!


I would love to be a K-cup! Right now I am an A-cup, (with the help of a few tissues. Otherwise, AA...)


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

It's all a matter of what you want to spend your money on! I used to be a coffee snob but had to cut WAY back when I started having sleeping issues. I'm still a coffee snob (can't stand Folgers or Maxwell house and YES i can tell the difference!) but only drink it once a week or so. It would be a waste of money for me to buy beans that would only lose their freshness before I could finish them. This way I can choose different beans according to my mood and always get a fresh cup. At the same time, we don't pay anything for TV, even basic cable, because we never watch TV or hardly ever eat out. It all depends on what you value!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I have determined I am not a coffee snob. My taste buds must be lacking. B/c I have known/know pilots that know I _love_ coffee, they have brought me coffees from all over. But, at the end of the day, I tire of the "special", "gourmet" or whatever one calls it...and I just want a good cup of Folgers.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm afraid I'm a coffee snob  I can't enjoy an instant coffee anymore, I'll drink it but not enjoy it &#55357;&#56841; I love a good espresso or a long black
I'm the only coffee drinker at home, and only 2 or 3 a day, so Nespresso at $0.60 to $0.80 each is okay. I've got one at work for myself and my staff too because a coffee averages $4.00 a cup in cafés.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, Vicki, they will have to revise the expression, "that and a buck will get you a cup of coffee"...to, "that and _four_ ...". Inflation.

BTW Vicki, I am not sure instant coffee qualifies as "coffee".


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Look what I found on sale, a grinder and maker in one Cuisinart Grind & Brew 12-Cup Automatic Coffee Maker-DGB-550BK at The Home Depot


Not that I am needing one, but great price

.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Instant coffee for me. I use a 1/2 tsp measure level and it turns out the same every time and takes only a minute and a half in the nuker. A few friends bo't the Keurig when they first came out. The novelty wore off and they are back to instant coffee.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Instant coffee?? I would rather drink toilet water, thank you!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, different strokes for different folks-I, too always go back to instant-2 minutes, in my big mug, 2 tsps. of coffee, some sugar, creamer, & I'm a happy camper! I've had coffee makers, percolators, French Press, grind my own, coffeehouses, but I love my instant. The cheapest one I can find.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sugar??????? Ok now I would rather drink from a mud puddle, lol!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Instant coffee is for pure desperation. I won't even drink that garbage when camping (I have a percolator that can go on a camp stove or over a fire). 

I desperately want a Keurig for my work, the salesmen and engineers apparently run on coffee and NONE of them can make coffee.... no, they just stand there with an empty pot, looking sad until I get up and go make more. 

An engineer and a salesman literally got into a fight over the last cup of coffee. Worst part.... it wasn't even FRESH! It was nasty ol' coffee at least 4 hours old that one of them had nuked and the other stole. :shock:

And god forbid someone mixes up the coffee. Shop guys only drink Folgers and everyone else Seattle Bro's and it's practically WW3 if someone gets the wrong coffee.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

My wife got a Keurig for christmas along with a dozen boxes of the k cups of diferent flavors. That being said I drink the folgers that she got and she drinks the fancy stuff. When the folgers special roast is gone I'll probably get one of those refillable cups and do it that way. I like the keurig overall. It's alot easier to get a cup of cofee on the way out the door in the morning and none goes to waste. I like mine pretty stout and my wife not so much so when we had the old coffe pot alot went to waste. Now the stuff we brew at the firehouse is really stout. i think a bullet may actually float in a cup of that stuff.:lol:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Instant coffee? People voluntarily drink that stuff? I've had to make do on a few rare ocassions and while I normally add nothing to my coffee - to drink the instant I had to drown it in creamer.

Its been interesting to see what people prefer to drink.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

We have K cups at work and there okay, but I still prefer a good cup of folgers, black, out of our bunn drip coffee maker...

There was a time, long ago, when I worked in China's oil fields, and all we had was instant. We worked 9 weeks on and three weeks off...the first thing I wanted after returning from my 9 weeks was a real cup of coffee...

When camping of backpacking we take folgers bags....and much prefer them over instant.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok, question from the Aussie chick, what is creamer? You all mention it but I have nothing to compare it to. If I drink my coffee white it has milk in it, sometimes frothed up if I'm having cappuccino/latte, ordinary milk if it's instant. Is creamer cream? Cause that's kind of gross! LOL


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

VickiRose said:


> Ok, question from the Aussie chick, what is creamer? You all mention it but I have nothing to compare it to. If I drink my coffee white it has milk in it, sometimes frothed up if I'm having cappuccino/latte, ordinary milk if it's instant. Is creamer cream? Cause that's kind of gross! LOL


I buy the flavored Coffee Mate creamer(French Vanilla), pretty much flavored imitation cream.
But I usually have heavy cream in my fridge for cooking and I put it in my coffee with some sugar if I don't have the Coffee Mate stuff


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Creamer is just a liquid flavoring. Usually lightens the coffee, much like flavored milk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

VickiRose said:


> Ok, question from the Aussie chick, what is creamer? You all mention it but I have nothing to compare it to. If I drink my coffee white it has milk in it, sometimes frothed up if I'm having cappuccino/latte, ordinary milk if it's instant. Is creamer cream? Cause that's kind of gross! LOL


Come to think of it, the term is used somewhat "loosely", it can mean milk, powdered "creamer", artificially flavored dairy product, half and half, or full out "real" cream. You haven't lived unless you have had strong coffee topped w the latter. Cream that has been freshly separated from fresh milk is the ultimate, otherwise - you will have to buy what is ordinarily labeled "heavy whipping cream" at the grocery..it is a close second to "fresh". Unfortunately, it is a bit high in caloric content.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm no coffee connoisseur; that is for sure, but I can't drink instant or burnt or Folger's coffee without a thousand wildcats clawing my stomach apart from the inside out. And I can drink coffee, too! Many is the night when I tumble into bed with 20 ounces of Columbia's finest waiting for me. Love coffee.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I call instant coffee "commoner's coffee" xD

Anyway! I have a keurig (sp?) machine. I rarely use it. I'm really not a 'hot liquid' kind of person xD


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying, so creamer can be any number of things. Not sure on putting real cream in my coffee, think I'll stick to espresso! But if you have your own cream, it's great on porridge / oatmeal with a dollop of golden syrup (this might be an Aussie thing, golden syrup is a by product of sugar making, it's sweet and tastes a bit like honeycomb toffee) Not healthy, but yum!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

VickiRose said:


> Thanks for clarifying, so creamer can be any number of things. Not sure on putting real cream in my coffee, think I'll stick to espresso! But if you have your own cream, it's great on porridge / oatmeal with a dollop of golden syrup (this might be an Aussie thing, golden syrup is a by product of sugar making, it's sweet and tastes a bit like honeycomb toffee) Not healthy, but yum!


 Sounds interesting. I think assies are a bit more honest. Here in the US, if you add a teaspoon of oatmeal to any amount of any other foodstuff, including chocolate, it is advertised as "healthy".


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

VickiRose said:


> Thanks for clarifying, so creamer can be any number of things. Not sure on putting real cream in my coffee, think I'll stick to espresso! But if you have your own cream, it's great on porridge / oatmeal with a dollop of golden syrup (this might be an Aussie thing, golden syrup is a by product of sugar making, it's sweet and tastes a bit like honeycomb toffee) Not healthy, but yum!


A couple of popular brands:

International Delight: International Delight Coffee Creamer - Flavor Your World

https://www.coffee-mate.com/default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

Now "IF" I was to use creamer it would probably be this:

Half & Half | Land O'Lakes


.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

But the best thing is living somewhere where all these choices are available to most of us, & do we really care what goes on behind closed doors? Especially if we're only talking about a hot beverage being consumed normally?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Cacowgirl said:


> But the best thing is living somewhere where all these choices are available to most of us, & do we really care what goes on behind closed doors? Especially if we're only talking about a hot beverage being consumed normally?


Say what? 

I am utterly confused on how coffee preferences are a "behind closed doors" activity. Either that or I am really creeped out now about how I make multiple varieties of coffee daily for all the guys at work and keep track of who likes what type of creamer since I do all the shopping.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Southern Trails- do people voluntarily use that powdered CoffeeMate stuff? We get it here, but I know no one who actually uses it! &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;

Missy May- are you saying my childhood favourite breakfast is actually a "health food" in an American context ? LOL &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

It's all about context. Here in the US, they use the term "healthy" as a marketing tool, regardless of the health benefits of the product. It's pretty sad, really. Too many people blindly buy into it, too. 

That being said, I use powdered creamer, if I use any at all, at work because I can keep it in my desk drawer. The guys I work with prefer coffee so thick you can stand a spoon in it. Sometimes I just need a distraction from the awful flavor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh Delfina-I was just poking fun a bit-If youre 'doing the shopping for lots of different people, of course you want to get them what they want! Just because some folks feel instant is like "toilet water", doesn't mean someone else is quite content w/it. 90% or more of my coffee I consume here at home & my door is closed-that's all I meant. Although, the innuendo did cross my mind since I've heard some people do coffee en*m*s-uh, no, that's not happening here-instant or otherwise!

This morning I have a cup o drip coffee I'm sipping on & Yes, I'm one that uses the powdered creamer, on occasion.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

What?! Seriously? With coffee? Well, just when I thought I'd heard it all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

